# was ist schneller msata-SSD oder Sata-SSD?



## KonterSchock (3. September 2012)

hi leute, wollte wissen wo die unterschiede bzw, was besser ist sprich schneller??

Frage 2. warum gibts nun msata- ssd´s obwohl es genug sata-SSd´s gibt.

Frage3. ist eine msata-ssd schneller als eine sata-SSD?

*Grüße
**SCHOCK*


----------



## Inzersdorfer (3. September 2012)

1 und 3: das hängt ausschließlich von der SSD selber ab, ob es ein 1,5/3/6 GBit Modell ist.
2: gebaut wurde mSATA eigentlich für besonders kleine SSD in Geräten die nur wenig Platz bieten, der Anschluß ist ein PCIe Mini Card Interface, mechanisch und elektrisch damit kompatibel.

Serial ATA - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
PCI Express - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Abductee (3. September 2012)

SATA und µSATA ist gleich schnell.

Test: Crucial m4 SSD mit mSATA-Interface
Es gibt auch einen Vergleichstest von einer Samsung 830 SATA/µSATA den ich grad nicht finde, da gab es auch keinen (nennenswerten) Unterschied.


----------



## KonterSchock (3. September 2012)

wie sieht's mit dem Boot aus, wird msata bevorzugt?? oder kann man es wie gewohnt im BIOS einstellen??


----------



## Inzersdorfer (3. September 2012)

Da beide via SATA Controller angesprochen werden, gibt es auch hier keinen Unterschied.


----------



## KonterSchock (3. September 2012)

würde ein tausch sprich M4-128 sata was bringen wenn man dies in msata kauft??? kommt da nicht das gleiche raus?? über was ein controller läuft der msata????


----------



## Inzersdorfer (3. September 2012)

Du könntest zur Abwechslung auch die Links in meiner 1. Antwort lesen.

Ein Tausch ohne trifftigen Grund ist sinnlos, mSATA läuft entweder über den SATA Controller direkt oder falls das Gerät sowohl PCIe Mini Cards als auch mSATA unterstützt, via PCIe Controller über einen 4 Kanal bidirektionalen Multiplexer PCIe/SATA Router Chip, das ist aber eher ungebräuchlich.

Sinnvoll ist eine mSATA Platte nur, falls dein Notebook nur einen 2½ Zoll HDD Platz bietet und du viel Speicherplatz brauchst, unterstützt der Laptop mSATA und bietet den Einbauplatz dafür, dann kannst du eine mSATA SSD als Systemplatte einbauen und als 2½ Zoll Gerät z.Bsp. eine 1 TByte HDD als Datenspeicher verwenden.


----------



## KonterSchock (3. September 2012)

bei mir geht's nicht um ein Laptop, aber danke für deine tips.

bei mir geht's eher dadrum die ganze Sache zu perfektionieren, sprich ich habe mir nun das Gigabyte g1 (sniper3) bestellt, wie ich sah hat das Board msata , was ich bisher noch nicht gekannt habe, ich besitze 2 SSDs in SATA formart, ein mal die m4-128 und ein mal die Samsung830-128gb , ich würde gern einer der beiden verkaufen, Grund ist , Kabel Salat sparen, ich mein bin glücklich mit beiden, aber wenn ich die m4 oder die 830 in msata haben kann ohne das es von der Leistung her Unterschiede gegen über der SATA gibt, ist doch schon cool, hmm was meint ihr macht das Sinn? 

hat msata was mit PCIe SSD zu tun?


----------



## Inzersdorfer (3. September 2012)

1. wenn hier die mSATA Varianten nur um 1.- Euro teurer wären, würd ICH die nicht nehmen.
2. Nein.


----------



## Abductee (3. September 2012)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> hat msata was mit PCIe SSD zu tun?



Nein, läuft mit den gleichen SATA-Spezifikationen wie die Anderen angeschlossenen Geräte.

Kabel sparen ist natürlich eine feine Sache, kommt halt darauf an wieviel Geld du mit dem Verkauf der alten SDD`s verlierst und obs dir das auch Wert ist.


----------



## KonterSchock (3. September 2012)

also die ssds sind sogut wie neu, 2monate jung 100 bis 150 Stunden drauf, das ist jungfreulich für eine SSD, sagen wir es mal so ich möchte 1/1 Wechsel ohne Verluste und ohne das ich Geld drauf legen muss, ist ja das gleiche wie ich verstanden hab, nur das sich mit msata Kabel sparen lest, das ist schon was feines, hmm was tun? jemand ein tip?

auf der msata soll dann das System (win7) drauf, sodass es fix ist, ein Abteil nur für das System.

nötig hab ich es nicht, ist nur mal eine Überlegung.


----------



## Abductee (3. September 2012)

Die Klassiker Samsung 830 und Crucial m4 gibts beide auch in mSATA.


----------



## KonterSchock (3. September 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Die Klassiker Samsung 830 und Crucial m4 gibts beide auch in mSATA.


 Link?


----------



## Inzersdorfer (4. September 2012)

Ohne "Geld drauf legen" geht nichts, deine SSD sind ja gebraucht, Stichwort Wertverlust.

mSATA laut geizhals.de: Samsung 830 128 GByte 139.-, Crucial M4 128 GByte 99.-, ob zu diesem Preis verfügbar weis ich nicht.


----------



## Abductee (4. September 2012)

samsung 830 msata in Solid State Drives (SSD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
crucial msata in Solid State Drives (SSD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## KonterSchock (4. September 2012)

läuft msata auch auf die 6gb Schiene??? was ist wenn man 3 verschiedene controller auf dem Board hat sprich in meinen Fall, marvell für 4x6gbs Intel für 2x6gbs und noch mal Intel mit 4x SATA2/3gbs über was für ein controller läuft nun der msata?


----------

